# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  Dark Secrets on the History Channel, whats up with that?

## juroara

So, mom was watching a program on netflix called Dark Secrets by History Channel. She gets excited and makes me watch some episodes with her. The show claims to be about unsolved and unexplained mysteries. Sounds fun!

At first the episode starts out interesting, your usual suspects for a docu-drama. Here is the case and here is why its unexplained. _But everything else that happens after that is a complete insult to human intelligence._ 

Okay, I get it, there are plenty of docu-dramas out there that make wild and crazy claims. But despite those wild and crazy claims, there is always some truth behind it. That's what makes docu-dramas so much fun, because there is something real and tangible behind the speculation. The Roswell incident of 1947 happened. Whether or not you believe it was UFOs or some government test flight, doesn't matter. Some sort of incident occurred in Roswell in 1947 that is fact! And that's why docu-dramas about Roswell are fun, because there IS a reality behind the myth!

Dark Secrets is not a docu-drama. It's a damn Blair Witch experience. There was no disclaimer before or after that these "unexplained mysteries" are not unexplained mysteries at all, but just completely made up BS!

They're using actors in their "interviews". The same people they interview are parading around in the "re-enactment". 

But real docu-dramas are not like that. A credible docu-drama makes ZERO effort to confuse their viewer. When a credible docu-drama shows a re-enactment to help the viewer visualize these events, usually the word "re-enactment" flashes on the bottom of the screen. So this is so the viewer can always distinguish the reality, such as interviews or real time investigators on site, to the hollywood version of reality, the re-enactment of what supposedly happened. 

That doesn't happen in Dark Secrets the blair witch experience. They make zero effort to distinguish what they are calling reality from fantasy. Obviously because its all damn fake.

Okay, so Dark Secrets is a complete work of fiction. Why does that piss me off? Because there was no disclaimer, at least not on netflix. They pretend its a real docu-drama. For what? What's their motivation? Why can't they just admit its a work of fiction? For ratings? How would that even be legal?



So now I'm gonna rant. Dark Secrets feels more like an experiment on how to brain wash and confuse the public. If you watch the zombie episode, they keep flashing the word HOSPITAL. Just the word "hospital". They don't show video footage of the hospital it supposedly takes place in, they just continuously flash the word HOSPITAL. Maybe by the 50th time they flash that word you'll actually believe this happened in a hospital!!

When the person they were interviewing (who miraculously shows up in the reenactment) says something off the wall crazy, the interviewer interrupts and explains to the viewer "I find this person to be credible". End discussion.

What is this? Practice for hollywood cnn?

Its ridiculously and laughable. And of course its easy to get off your couch and say "it was all fake" and go about your day and not give a damn. But isn't that damaging that we allow a channel positioning itself as the HISTORY channel to completely make shit up? What else are they gonna make up and pretend its reality? 

And more, Dark Secrets was the perfect way to smear the truth. Take something true, put it in a ridiculous show, and who will ever take it serious again? There is an episode on Dark Secrets that might be about smearing the truth, it was the episode about human time travel. Already sounds laughable! 

The problem is, the subject of time travel is also a part of the most important, the most documented, smocking gun UFO case in history, the Bentwaters Incident. If you don't know about the Bentwaters incident, let me briefly explain why its so important and why it feels like Dark Secrets is already smearing it.



The Bentwaters incident took place in the Uk on an American base. Because of its location it involved two countries and American and British soldiers. The UFO was recorded on radar and tracked into the forest. Soldiers follow it into the forest. They record the event on video. _Radar and video_. The soldiers that interact with the craft would later suffer from radiation poisoning. After that first contact the UFO takes off.

The British and American soldiers return to the site in the following days and witness the UFO again.

But here is what really made the Bentwaters incident so famous. In 2001 the British Government released its UFO files concerning the Bentwaters incident. _America has not._ 

Either the British government is out right lying that American soldiers were also involved. Or America is out right lying in its lack of involvement. They can't both be right!! Someone is lying! Who do you think? And because the American government refuses to agree with their British cousins, the american soldiers suffering from radiation poisoning are not receiving treatment, because according to America, it didn't happen.

Anyways, whats this gotta do with Dark Secrets? The soldiers who interacted with the UFO were given information by its pilots, the pilots claimed to be human time travelers. OF COURSE IT SOUNDS RIDICULOUS. But that is what our American soldiers testify they were told by the pilots of this UFO that they interacted with. They are literally dying because of that interaction. This event is corroborated by the British government.

So it does upset me that Dark Secrets makes mockery of a real documented event.

----------


## Universal Mind

Somewhere along the way, television in the U.S. started collapsing. The History Channel went from being an actual history documentary channel that kicked major ass to being a blue collar reality show network. MTV and VH1 went from being two of the greatest networks of all time to being boring, dysfunctional reality show stations (though their first reality shows were really entertaining). Discovery and TLC showed mind-blowing nature and science documentaries all the time and then suddenly started showing nothing but shows about stuff like how to build houses and fishing in rough water. I loved MSNBC in the 90's and about half of the 00's, and then it turned into a venomous anti-conservative station that comes across like it was bought off by the Democratic Party. I really respected Fox News for years, but they are more biased now than ever, and their commentators stopped letting their dissenting guests talk. I want to hear all major sides of an argument, and Fox News quit allowing that. The Lifetime Movie Network (LMN) showed a lot of B movies about lovers gone psycho 24/7, and then it had an identity crisis a few years ago. They started showing almost nothing but cheap mystery, police, criminal trial, and paranormal movies. Now they show crime reality shows, Celebrity Ghost Stories, and a bunch of other stuff that has nothing to do with what they are supposed to be. It's supposed to be the Lifetime MOVIE Network. American MOVIE Classics (AMC) has a bunch of series now. I don't understand how a T.V. series is supposed to be a movie. Sundance and the Independent Film Channel (IFC) still show good stuff sort of often, but they have commercials now. They didn't a few years ago. T.V. Land shows nothing but sitcoms that were filmed not very long ago. They were great when they showed nothing but T.V. shows from the 70's and earlier. My favorite network was Comedy Central for a long time. They still have some good shows, but they seem to have been bought off by the Democratic Party. In the early days, the station was like the comedy version of MTV. MTV showed absolutely nothing but music videos plus VJ's talking here and there. Comedy Central showed nothing but clips from stand up comedy acts and comedy films plus Mystery Science Theater 3000. I watch almost nothing but movies when I even do watch T.V., which is rare. About 95% of the movies that are on absolutely suck. Television was ruined.

----------


## Darkmatters

Yep. Television has become an even bigger wasteland then ever before. It seems most channels are political now, and extremely partisan. I think that has a lot to do with why society itself seems to be becoming increasingly partisan, people are enabled now to watch stations pushing one agenda 24/7, with no dissenting opinions. Nothing is fair and balanced, even though one station claims to be..

----------


## Narwhal

Television programming, I think it's just to program the public. Just desensitizing people, and desensitizing them for what? Possible false flags in the future, staged events? I don't know, but I don't like things that instill fear into people, and these days the only states of being one can get out of television is fear, sexual arousal, and passivity. If you're lucky maybe something else.

----------


## Darkmatters

I doubt it's any kind of specific programming, just postmodernist vacuity undermining critical thought and substituting vague subjectivism to get the public to stop thinking clearly and instead to think in fuzzy dopey ways.

----------


## Descensus

The more likely explanation is that the amount of TV programming in general has increased incredibly over the past 20 years. There is more garbage, but there is also more great stuff.

----------


## Alric

The history channel apparently can't make a profit off just history related stuff. So most of their stuff is just fake stuff with very little connection to actual history.

----------


## Darkmatters

They should change their name. If they change it to The Histeria Channel or the Histerical Channel then they wouldn't even need to change the letters.  :Big laugh:

----------


## spellbee2

When I went to college, I was kind of bummed that I wouldn't have cable in the dorms, but then I got Netflix. Now, I'm kind of glad I ditched TV. There's never anything good on nowadays.

When I'm back home for the summer, my parents watch Fox News, History Channel, and A&E like 24/7. I kind of miss the silence...

----------


## Darkmatters

Yeah, probably the best things on cable now are the shows being done for some of the channels, like Breaking Bad, The Americans, Mad Men etc. I guess they must be a response to some of the excellent premium cable shows ala Sopranos. These shows are better than most Hollywood movies being made these days.

----------


## caducusnox

I found this series myself on Netflix not long ago, and figured it was a fictional 'docu-drama' about right away. I searched for the show, Dark Secrets, on the History Channel and H2 in America, and only found it listed at the History Channel in Australia and New Zealand.

Just wanted to point out bashing American TV simply because of this show is a little presumptuous, but go ahead anyway because I bash US television for reasons even less concrete c: yup, I'm a kettle calling the pot black  ::laughtillhurts::  mostly I ad-lib or mock most of what is on TV at any given time, only stopping when I'm watching it with someone else out of courtesy.

On Netflix, it's marked as a reality TV/investigative reality TV show, so just don't forget the important fact on all American reality shows... they rarely stick close to reality. It's either It-Girl TV shows like Honey Boo Boo or something dramatic and outrageous that we have to thank the pioneering efforts of Jerry Springer for. While it does irk me about the mis-information that no one from 3net or Netflix tried to fix, I get more P.O.-ed about the crud PR we have for Hollywood movies and the like; raving reviews for the worst things on the big screen and letting the really good stuff disappear without a whisper. It should be re-listed on Netflix that this series is a "fictitious investigative docu-drama" or whatever they want to label it so not to mislead others who think reality tv means it's not fake, but there will always be some people out there who will believe in nothing and others who will fall for anything.  :Cheeky: 

Personally, I'm going to enjoy the series in the manner it deserves. It unique and creative, and, like many other posters before me pointed out, still better than the majority of what television has to offer anymore.

----------


## snoop

I'm sorry this is off topic, but I could go on for hours and bore everyone here about how I pretty much hate television now--but juroara, I have really noticed a change in your posting style. Has something happened to you, or are you like a different person altogether? Lol

Random, I know, but I used to kind of write-off what you said (sorry for being a dick like that btw), but lately your posts are just so different... in a good way.

----------

